# MK2 Aftermarket Upholstery?



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

Does anyone sell seat cover and door panel kits for MK2? Not getting much up on a google search..


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: MK2 Aftermarket Upholstery? (jfg69)*

I guess thats a "NO" ? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Anyone ever buy replacement upholstery from the stealership?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MK2 Aftermarket Upholstery? (jfg69)*

Check with the guy at Best Leather Kits. You did want leather, didn't you...








If you didn't want leather, follow this thread (there are more photos at the end) and see if it doesn't change your mind when you try to price stuff from the dealer... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3314208
A local upholstery shop ought to be able to recover your seats, if the foam is in fairly decent shape. They use your existing covers, disassemble them, cut fresh fabric using the old seat parts as a pattern, and build you a fresh new set of covers... 
I went completely freelance and built a set from an existing cover with the help of my mom 15 years ago for my 1980 Scirocco_S. We recovered the seats in Black Sunbrella, re-using the vinyl off the seat backs, and the bolster sides. The tops were completely black sunbrella. They came out looking HOT, and survived more than 80k miles of sliding in and out of the car... (they were high sided bolster seats like Mk2 GTI seats). When we finished, mom said she would NEVER do another set. 
You can also check with this guy: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3132600 He's got a shop in Canada...


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: MK2 Aftermarket Upholstery? (where_2)*

Wow, just found your reply to this post, thanks for the info- I sent an email to the leather place to see what was available for the car. After reading the corrado thread, not so sure I want to tackle doing the leather myself.


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: MK2 Aftermarket Upholstery? (jfg69)*

Check out http://www.jbugs.com or http://www.vwupholstery.com which is TMI. They seem to have the same stuff, so one might a distributor or something. Have used a few of their kits, fit great. Also http://www.gahh.com has some cabriolet stuff, not sure if their interchangeable with the rabbit/golf.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: MK2 Aftermarket Upholstery? (NBSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBSport* »_Check out http://www.jbugs.com or http://www.vwupholstery.com which is TMI. They seem to have the same stuff, so one might a distributor or something. Have used a few of their kits, fit great. Also http://www.gahh.com has some cabriolet stuff, not sure if their interchangeable with the rabbit/golf. 

Nothin in later model WC from those guys, too bad. But thanks for the links anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

I can help if you need mk2 recaro upholstery. Check my sig


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (mkivwagon)*

IM'd you.. sent you a link to pics of the upholstery, but I'll post them here too.


























_Modified by jfg69 at 1:16 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (jfg69)*

Looks like an A2 GTI seat. If you find the goods to recover that, I'm interested. I have a '85 GTI seat in my garage that I'd like to completely convert to an office chair. (was already used as an office chair when I was in college, but it needs to be more up-scale to take to my current office.)


----------

